
Detailed Comparison Between WordPress and OctoberCMS - theluketowers
https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2019/03/wordpress-october-cms/
======
larryvel
I'm making this post because OctoberCMS (OCMS) really helped simplify the
development process for me. After nearly 10 years away from web development, I
was looking to get back into the industry. The last time I worked with PHP we
were using header/footer includes to stitch together everything from
e-commerce to blogging sites. Fast forward to 2017-2018 and frameworks had
really blossomed.

After researching different platforms/frameworks to learn, it became clear
that Laravel would be a solid choice. Needing to put together a somewhat
straightforward community driven site with user authentication and blogging, I
started looking to different packages that would help me when I discovered
OCMS.

Not only is the OCMS community extremely friendly and helpful, does OCMS make
it relatively painless to implement many of the common features modern
websites/apps require: user authentication, CRUD functionality, email
handling, etc.

Where OCMS really shines is in its extensibility. Nearly every aspect of the
system/plaform can be extended with custom functionality. Furthermore, because
October is built Laravel, we have access to many Laravel packages and features
that any other Laravel application can use. This makes it painless to
integrate an OCMS project with other services and projects, something that is
not always easily achieved with WP.

As long as October maintains a healthy and vibrant community and continues to
push updates, I will be using it as my primary framework/platform of choice
for most of my projects.

Thanks for making it possible for me to get back into development and quickly
learn the important aspects to modern web development!

------
theluketowers
I'm completely biased obviously, but I feel like this article's author has a
lot of experience building WordPress sites but hasn't had the experience of
building a site in OctoberCMS yet.

OctoberCMS is an incredibly powerful yet simple tool that can handle all
manner of websites. I've built everything from your basic web brochure type
sites to complicated web applications that are used for a wide variety of
functionality to multi-tenant SaaS type offerings.

I recommend just trying it out for yourself and playing around with it. See
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KRj0LAnbC-
Fgl392-Hz0MnJgih...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1KRj0LAnbC-
Fgl392-Hz0MnJgihu41KwmhNCOhMHn93k) if you would like a developer's
introduction to the platform.

------
cptmeatball
Really biased, but I feel OctoberCMS wins in terms of ease. As mentioned
before in this thread, OCMS can handle everything you throw at it, without
loosing its structure or ease of access. I feel that with Wordpress there's
such a lack of proper (clean) structure, that it gets in the way when
developing.

But then again, I guess every well structured framework / cms would win if you
compare it against Wordpress.

------
Fossy
October wins against WordPress.

